# Bike size question



## clint eastwood (Sep 14, 2008)

Hallo,
I am planning to buy a second handed racebike and I would really like to buy a trek Madone. (older model, 5.2)
The problem is that I don't seem to find a size 60 in my neighbourhood, wich is my size according to measurements a shop did on my body.
I am 1.90m (sorry but I'm European) and my inseam is 90.4 cm
I can easely find a rather cheap 58 Madone but I wanna know for sure this won't cause me any problems. Can you adjust a size 58?
I also heard that Trek bikes have a different system of measuring? A size 60 would be a size 58 and so on?.. When this is true I guess a size 58 is not ok for me?
Who can give me some correct advise?
Thanks!


Clint Eastwood


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

You need a 60cm. The 58 is too small. 

Heck, you could even fit on a 62 with a slightly shorter stem (105mm). But a 60 is probably a safer bet without seeing you.


----------

